# SDRAM PC100 pour iMac DV/SE...



## Bobbo (19 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour &#224; tous,

-1Question de novice en mati&#232;re de Mac: 
qui pourrait me dire o&#249; je peux trouver (encore ?) de la SDRAM PC100 pour un iMac DV/SE 400Mhz (qui peut supporter jusqu'&#224; 512 Mo maxi)? Il n'a pour l'instant que 64 Mo, ce qui est un peu juste pour mes besoins.
Sinon, puis-je installer de la PC133 &#224; la place de la PC100 ?
J'ai appel&#233; D&#233;griff'Mac, ils ne peuvent plus en avoir 
Si vous avez de bonnes adresses (avec des prix raisonnables, surtout) sur le Web o&#249; sur Paris et ceinture, merci d'avance.

-2 Je n'arrive pas &#224; configurer mon Modem et ma conexion, les techniciens de mon FAI, n'ont pas r&#233;solu le probl&#232;me non plus (je suis en Mac OS 9.0, ils disent pourtant que c'est suffisant) Mon modem n'est pas dans leur liste et il ne d&#233;tecte pas la conexion...
Meci d'avance &#224; ceux ou celles qui ont la/les bonnes r&#233;ponses.


----------



## Arlequin (19 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour et bienvenue à toi  

pour la pc133, pas de problème

tu en trouveras, entre autres, ici

pour le modem..... je passe :rose:


----------



## Invité (22 Septembre 2007)

C'est le modem int&#233;gr&#233; de l'Imac dont tu causes ?
Tu veux te connecter en Rtc, alors ?

PS : tu devrais passer ton Imac en 9.1 plut&#244;t. Disponible ici.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Septembre 2007)

Bobbo a dit:


> -2 Je n'arrive pas à configurer mon Modem et ma conexion, les techniciens de mon FAI, n'ont pas résolu le problème non plus (je suis en Mac OS 9.0, ils disent pourtant que c'est suffisant) Mon modem n'est pas dans leur liste et il ne détecte pas la conexion...
> Meci d'avance à ceux ou celles qui ont la/les bonnes réponses.



Ben, déjà, pour te dire ce qui ne va pas, il faudrait qu'on en sache plus sur ta config.

Si tu es bien en RTC, si c'est bien le modem interne du Mac, si c'est bien une connexion "bas débit", tout ça. Après, en fonction de tes indications, on pourra chercher !


----------



## Tonton Nestor (24 Septembre 2007)

Arlequin a dit:


> Bonjour et bienvenue à toi
> 
> pour la pc133, pas de problème
> 
> ...



Oui, mais attention avec la PC 133. J'ai voulu mettre une barette de SDRAM 256 mo
PC 133 dans mon iMac G3, et il n'a pas du tout aimé. 

Donc, il faut faire attention à ce que le vendeur reprenne la barette en cas de problème.


----------



## claude72 (24 Septembre 2007)

Tonton Nestor a dit:


> Oui, mais attention avec la PC 133. J'ai voulu mettre une barette de SDRAM 256 mo PC 133 dans mon iMac G3, et il n'a pas du tout aimé.


Ce n'est pas un problème avec la PC 133 en particulier, mais c'est un problème avec la SDRAM en général
(et pourtant, les iMac G3 sont bien moins chatouilleux sur les barrettes que les G3 beige et blanc/bleu !)

 apparemment, en plus du problème d'un certain contrôleur mémoire utilisé par Apple dans les G3 beige et blanc/bleu (qui ne reconnaît pas plus de 16 boîtiers de pas plus de 128 mégabits), il y des variations énormes dans les caractéristiques des SDRAM, et il est rare de trouver chez un marchand de PC une barrette de SDRAM qui marche du 1er coup dans un PC, ou qui fonctionne dans un Mac

 la seule solution fiable : s'adresser à un vendeur spécialiste Mac (genre MacWay) qui lui sait exactement quelles sont les barrettes qui fonctionnennt dans chaque modèle de Mac.


----------



## Tonton Nestor (24 Septembre 2007)

Ok, merci de l'info. 

Les r&#233;ponses que j'avais trouv&#233; sur Google &#233;taient pour l'instant assez contradictoires.


----------



## Arlequin (25 Septembre 2007)

Tonton Nestor a dit:


> Oui, mais attention avec la PC 133. J'ai voulu mettre une barette de SDRAM 256 mo
> PC 133 dans mon iMac G3, et il n'a pas du tout aimé.
> 
> Donc, il faut faire attention à ce que le vendeur reprenne la barette en cas de problème.


 
Exact, j'avais oublié de préciser que je n'ai jamais essayé de sdram exotiques..... :rose: 
Je me suis toujours équipé chez macway ou en kingston.......

à+
​


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (25 Septembre 2007)

Chez macway pour mon* Imac 400 DV (08/2000)*
une barette de 512 Mo, l'année dernière autour de 90 euros, 
patrick


----------



## Arlequin (25 Septembre 2007)

sinon ebay...... vendeur US sérieux ​


----------



## Invité (25 Septembre 2007)

Aux Us aussi, incontournable (&#224; mon sens) tr&#232;s rapide et sans soucis : OWC

Pas mal d'achat chez eux, et z&#233;ro probl&#232;mes !


----------



## chandy (30 Septembre 2007)

Sur un iMac G3 500 j'avais collé 2x256mo pc 133 de marque micron et pas de soucis. D'ailleurs j'ai une barette de 256 qui sert à rien vu qu'au final je lui ai mis 384 si ça peut interesser


----------



## Invité (30 Septembre 2007)

chandy a dit:


> Sur un iMac G3 500 j'avais collé 2x256mo pc 133 de marque micron et pas de soucis. D'ailleurs j'ai une barette de 256 qui sert à rien vu qu'au final je lui ai mis 384 si ça peut interesser



Si tu ne sais pas quoi en faire, je boosterais bien l'iMac 350 de ma gamine avec !


----------

